# Own a 1986 300zx and need a few helpful hints.



## C_C_Rider (Dec 10, 2010)

I just got this car from a friend at work, and the wiring harness was burnt from his amp wire for his stereo. I fixed that and now it cranks but wont actualy start up and i need a helpful hand in figuring out what it could be. I've had a few people look at it, but everyone tells me it could be something different. Please someone shine some light on this for me...


----------



## reddzx (Jun 22, 2006)

Check the fusible links in the small black box in front of the battery


----------

